# 07 Yamaha Grizzly 450



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

I can get a 2007 Grizzly 450 for $4100 including 60" Moose plow and 2500# Warn winch. Is this a good price ? Also, how will a 450 plow? My last ATV was a Kawasaki Prairie 700 with a 52" Warn plow. How would the Grizzly 450 compare to the Kawi 700 in terms of plowing?


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

dont expect to win any races and you'll do fine. i would buy a quad thats never been plowedwith before alot of idiots out there?


----------

